

Learnlayout.com - A Learning / Reference Site for CSS Layout - incompl
http://learnlayout.com/

======
nlh
Really nice resource. I've been playing with CSS for years and still find
myself scratching my head from time to time with some of the layout basics.
Just went through the full tutorial and it's quick, lightweight, and covers
exactly those issues that (I think) confuse a lot of folks.

Well done - and thank you!

~~~
incompl
Thanks, glad you like it!

